# Lessons from the Daily iOS App



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

"be excellent to each other"

I think this is worth a read. Anything that reminds people to think before they speak and treat others in their professional community a little better.
Cocoa Is My Girlfriend » Why So Serious?

This response is worthwhile too.

iPhone Development: On Being Excellent to Each Other


----------

